# where to buy Space Pod?



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I wanna get a Lixit Critter Space Pod, or something like this: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/7102mbHf3IL._SL1200_.jpg

I need to buy online as there are no stores near me. I live in Canada so I'm trying to find a place to order from that's in Canada so that the shipping isn't ridiculously expensive. Anyone know of a good online Canadian store?


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

They should have some on the Petsmart website or on the Walmart website. The lucky thing about those pods is that their pretty much everywhere


----------



## VeganStar (Jul 7, 2012)

If you're unable to find a Canadian retailer, I could probably buy one through Amazon and send it to you without it costing ridiculously much. Let me know, and we can try to figure something out. Those things are really neat...My rats love them!
~*Kristin Star*


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Montreal Critters

http://montrealcritters.com/store/sputnik-xl?searchterm=sputnik

$9.99 flat rate shipping anywhere in Canada, no matter how much you buy.

http://montrealcritters.com/super-squeaky-flat-shipping


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------

